# Super Jolly a worthy upgrade from a Mignon?



## Wobin19

Currently I am using a Eureka Mignon MkII which I got new from BB about 5 months ago to use with my Cherub. If I was to change to a Super Jolly would that be a worthy upgrade or would I really need to get something significantly better?

I have a chance to get an almost new SJ (Timer) and reckon I could make the change without much cost if its worthwhile... Any thoughts?

I must say, I am not unhappy with the Eureka, and quite like the simplicity but you know what this hobby is like! My intention is to weigh and grind on demand as I do with the mignon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well the burr size will give you a better grind, depends on what the price of the SJ is to be honest. If you want new or early new, but I suspect there are better value bargains to be had to a new price costing SJ. There will have been one at the grind off , have a look at the sticky on the thread and see how it comes out .


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks Mrboots2u. Good point - cost £275 delivered and its barely used and still with the box...


----------



## coffeebean

sounds like a bargain!


----------



## garydyke1

The SJ wont produce Malteasers. Thats a decent price


----------



## jeebsy

Mignon better in the cup though according to grind off folks. I'd be tempted to change at that price!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derf3e

Well I'm looking for a grinder, if your not interested I would be


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Mignon better in the cup though according to grind off folks. I'd be tempted to change at that price!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Actually the mignon was not better in the cup, the shot pulled on the mignon as with the royal were the only two properly pulled shots on the day as per the roasters recommendations, I know because I pulled them, the mazzer is a better grinder all round over the mignon.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

derf3e said:


> Well I'm looking for a grinder, if your not interested I would be


Hi derf it might not be to your tastes but ill be more than likely disposing of the magnum in the next week , better than an SJ ? Coffee chap what so you think


----------



## Mrboots2u

And wobin , good price , defo better than a mignon in terms of grind quality . You gonna go for it


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> And wobin , good price , defo better than a mignon in terms of grind quality . You gonna go for it


apart from the clumps on the mignon which need a stir, how far better is the grind quality ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

17.36 % better? It's entirely subjective, have and a play with one not over a massive period ,more fluffy , less clumps , slightly more defined taste. At the price being offered, with money back on the mignion defo worth a punt. the SJ would most of its value of moved on anyway. if your not loosing alot of money or beeaking even trying these things out its worth it. Did you see a difference when you went from the mignion to the MDL for a short period if so how much


----------



## glevum

Slightly better with the MDL, but was not really a fair contest as the MDL had very sharp burrs and the mignon had very worn out burrs (which i have now replaced) identicle tastes but way way faster at grinding was the MDL, 4 times faster probably


----------



## Mrboots2u

Like I said its subjective , and some of it will come down to other apects. Have a k30 next to the magnum now, which produces the better fluffier grind? currently id say the magnum, but its early days for the k30 .Which wins on speed and ease of use . K30 . S different things to way up. Like I said at that price if he wanted to upgrade or go back to a mignion he'd get most if not all his money back , so worth a punt , try it for the experience.


----------



## forzajuve

In my own experience the SJ does not produce a better cup that the Mignon. However being doserless the Mignon needs more work to get it right due to clumping/distribution issues. Bear in mind if the SJ was doserless it would have the same issues - there are enough videos online showing clumping with doserless mods. However for single dosing there is also a lot of work required to clean out, esp with the poor Mazzer sweepers which really are not good enough.

The SJ will last a lifetime in a home though so at that price would be a good investment. IMHO the reason people get so excited by Mazzers is that you can pick up used ones relatively easily for a cheap price, not due to quality of grind (compared to relative competitors).


----------



## glevum

Liking that K30 a lot. without the hopper it looks quite space saving. does not look that big in depth or am i wrong


----------



## Mrboots2u

As forzajuve demonstrates all subjective and personal opinion, no wrong , no right







. What it the k30 like for size , it's still pretty big , but round so deceiving really. Looks more kitchen friendly I suppose In design terms ( like a big juicer ? ) . Not really played with it enough to have a fair opinion of it yet though, I do like the mech tho.


----------



## coffeechap

forzajuve said:


> In my own experience the SJ does not produce a better cup that the Mignon. However being doserless the Mignon needs more work to get it right due to clumping/distribution issues. Bear in mind if the SJ was doserless it would have the same issues - there are enough videos online showing clumping with doserless mods. However for single dosing there is also a lot of work required to clean out, esp with the poor Mazzer sweepers which really are not good enough.
> 
> The SJ will last a lifetime in a home though so at that price would be a good investment. IMHO the reason people get so excited by Mazzers is that you can pick up used ones relatively easily for a cheap price, not due to quality of grind (compared to relative competitors).


Really? I have tried both side by side, the mazzer grinds are fluffier, cooler, more consistent, so I just can't see how the mignon makes a better brew, plus the mignon is one of the clumsiest grinders on earth and as such you have to stir the grinds, a modded mazzer( which is very easy to do) will not only sweep clean but will have no retention either.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> And wobin , good price , defo better than a mignon in terms of grind quality . You gonna go for it


La cimbali magnum is a much better grinder than the mazzer, 75 mm burrs bigger motor super fluffy grinds, probably better grind consistency than the k30


----------



## Mrboots2u

yep mate discovering the difference between the k30 and the magnum !


----------



## forzajuve

coffeechap said:


> Really? I have tried both side by side, the mazzer grinds are fluffier, cooler, more consistent, so I just can't see how the mignon makes a better brew, plus the mignon is one of the clumsiest grinders on earth and as such you have to stir the grinds, a modded mazzer( which is very easy to do) will not only sweep clean but will have no retention either.


That's what I mean, both need modding in some way to get what you want and is more the usual doser vs doserless argument. I haven't seen how it is just as good as a SJ either, just tasted it


----------



## jeebsy

It was the "comparable taste to Mazzer Royal" comment - i know it's a faff having to stir your grinds etc but thought that said something about the underlying quality.


----------



## Callum_T

jeebsy said:


> It was the "comparable taste to Mazzer Royal" comment - i know it's a faff having to stir your grinds etc but thought that said something about the underlying quality.


Assuming this was from the grind off data sheet - funny things happened there and the reason the mignon did so well was the fact the Royal and the Mignon both had shots pulled in a shorter parameter that suited Jampit, shame really as for me the ultimate selling point of the grinder is the cup quality.


----------



## Wobin19

Wow, thanks for all the discussion - loads of food for thought there. At the price I think it would be rude not to give it a go and I can hang on the Mignon, then decide. As pointed out, there is nothing to lose really. If I am honest the only thing that concerns me is the faff of the mods, but Coffee Chap Dave has pointed out they are very easy to do. I am not great at fiddly things so may need some help on that later...


----------



## coffeechap

I will help when the time comes


----------



## garydyke1

No shots were weighed in / weighed out. I would suggest that doses varied +/-2g & outputs +/- 5g. Taste tests almost void really. Not to mention palate fatigue setting in.

To suggest that an absolutely bang on shot from the Mignon and absolutely bang on shot from the Royal are in the same league is stretching it a little, the SJ / Mignon is probably more comparable . Then again who wants to stir ground coffee? 30 mins work on a doser will make it sweep 100%


----------



## Walter Sobchak

garydyke1 said:


> No shots were weighed in / weighed out. I would suggest that doses varied +/-2g & outputs +/- 5g. Taste tests almost void really. Not to mention palate fatigue setting in.
> 
> To suggest that an absolutely bang on shot from the Mignon and absolutely bang on shot from the Royal are in the same league is stretching it a little, the SJ / Mignon is probably more comparable . Then again who wants to stir ground coffee? 30 mins work on a doser will make it sweep 100%


Hi Gary, can you please explain what you me when you say 30 mins work on a doser will make it sweep 100%?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

Simple remove the doser guts, insert cut plastic shards against the sweep mech at the base, then refit the the doser guts.


----------



## garydyke1

Walter Sobchak said:


> Hi Gary, can you please explain what you me when you say 30 mins work on a doser will make it sweep 100%?
> 
> Thanks


I didnt like the idea of plastic inserts, so stripped it down further and removed the metal washer and installed a plastic cone from an Anfim hopper!


----------



## dare

Wobin19 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the discussion - loads of food for thought there. At the price I think it would be rude not to give it a go and I can hang on the Mignon, then decide. As pointed out, there is nothing to lose really. If I am honest the only thing that concerns me is the faff of the mods, but Coffee Chap Dave has pointed out they are very easy to do. I am not great at fiddly things so may need some help on that later...


I've been looking for a used Mignon for a while now, wanting to upgrade from an Iberital. Sorry to intrude on this discussion with a different topic, but if you were to sell your Mignon would you be able to let me know so I can make you an offer? I have already made a request to be first in the queue for glevum's Mignon should it come up for sale.


----------



## billcoxfam

When you say " installed a plastic cone", does it just drop in? It looks great on the video clip and will save a lot of brushing. I've ordered one before they run out of stock!


----------



## garydyke1

Mine sits on 2 plastic lids of little tubs which I happened to have, they screw onto the central thread

(bare in mind the doser on the Royal is huge)

I have a couple of lids spare if prepared to pay postage , they are the exact width of the cone


----------



## Wobin19

dare said:


> I've been looking for a used Mignon for a while now, wanting to upgrade from an Iberital. Sorry to intrude on this discussion with a different topic, but if you were to sell your Mignon would you be able to let me know so I can make you an offer? I have already made a request to be first in the queue for glevum's Mignon should it come up for sale.


OK dare, your interest is noted, thanks.


----------



## Wobin19

OK, I have only gone and done it! Super Jolly should be with me Monday or Tuesday next week (hopefully in one piece...). I am told its only had about a Kg of beans through it. Is that enough to season the burrs? Anyone know what the standard retail packaging is like and does it give much protection for courier abuse?


----------



## Wobin19

The SJ has arrived today and it was full of old and stinking coffee. The burrs are really sharp still and and it has clearly not been used much, so quite pleased overall. Got a cracked hopper and some marks where the plug was not protected and has scratched the side of the body, but not a big deal really.

I have removed the doser assembly and have cleaned up the throat area / burrs / exit shoot. Now I need to disassemble and clean out the dosing assembly which is also a mess. I might as well do the mods while I am at it. Any help appreciated!


----------



## rodabod

Remove the doser and soak in a sink of hot water and fairy or degreaser. If it's got really stubborn coffee oil, then you can use a degreaser with a tooth brush to scrub. Or just neat washing up liquid.

I also removed the upper burr carrier. If you scrub this, then remember to lube the threads. Vaseline works well as it's edible. Remember how many turns you make to remove the burr carrier, and don't over tighten when fitting it again as you could jam it. Use your ears while it's spinning.


----------



## Wobin19

coffeechap said:


> I will help when the time comes


Hi Coffee Chap,

Thanks again for your very kind offer, I will take you up on that now I have the grinder if possible. What I hope to achieve is something similar to the mods you made to that nice red Mazzer Mini that you sold after the Grind-off, so the sweep clean and the lens hopper / lid which looked great. Any tips on bits to order and how to do it gratefully received.

After the mods and living with it a bit, I will decide on what to do as far as selling the Mignon, which I will offer up on the for sale section of the forum for sure. Either that or it will be the Mazzer if I can't get on with it..

The other half is still in shock at the size of it, so need to get some great coffee going quick to justify it!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Here is the link to the lens hopper thread. There are eBay links in there but I think some died, more towards the end:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10044-Mazzer-micro-hopper-that-clears-the-exit-Shute-of-the-burr-assembly!


----------



## forzajuve

Wobin19 said:


> Hi Coffee Chap,
> 
> Thanks again for your very kind offer, I will take you up on that now I have the grinder if possible. What I hope to achieve is something similar to the mods you made to that nice red Mazzer Mini that you sold after the Grind-off, so the sweep clean and the lens hopper / lid which looked great. Any tips on bits to order and how to do it gratefully received.


The lens hood mod is genius and really works fantastically well.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

A bit late but you won't regret the SJ - fantastic machine and the grind is beautiful as it doesn't crush or burn the beans. As for cleaning said items, I always soak them in washing powder or laundry liquid which eats up any dirt and then leave in water with bicarb for an hour which takes away any odours or tastes. I can't comment on the mignon but the mazzer is class.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Tried to link back to the original lens mod thread for you but seems to have been blocked:

coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10044-Mazzer-micro-hopper-that-clears-the-exit-Shute-of-the-burr-assembly!


----------



## Wobin19

Well, I got a rollicking from the other half as expected, so glad to get that out of the way!:dummy:This morning after a couple of sink shots, I got a pretty decent cup. The grind has no clumps at all. Strangely, I seem to be grinding a bit courser than with the Mignon, which gives more volume in the portafilter with the same weight. It is a bit messy at the moment and there is a lot of retention so I can see the reasoning for the mods. Very happy so far!


----------



## Wobin19

Dave, thanks again for the top advice you gave me earlier. I ordered the lens cap and will do the mods later this week with more confidence! - I saw on a previous post that you did an adjustment lever for the Mazzers. You still doing them?


----------



## coffeechap

yes i make a replacement adjustment collar lever hat is better than the mazzer ones, I sell them at £5 including postage they are much better than the mazzer ones and cost a thrid of the price.


----------



## Wobin19

Great, will pm you to sort out payment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So they wobin, to answer your original thread and give some info to people thinking of upgrading . Is the answer yes or no ?


----------



## Wobin19

Well as I already said the grind quality is most definitely improved and clump free - can I live with the grinder? Well I need to get the mods done and wait for the wife to calm down! I will feed back more when done.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ha ha ,and I guess that what I was alluding too. Withal this equipment to one degree or another you have to weigh up a few things .

Value for money

Quality of grind and coffee

Ease of use

Mods available/ done / needed

Space and noise

Earache from Mrs

I suggest this is the new criteria that all grinders be judged against in the future


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha ,and I guess that what I was alluding too. Withal this equipment to one degree or another you have to weigh up a few things .
> 
> Value for money
> 
> Quality of grind and coffee
> 
> Ease of use
> 
> Mods available/ done / needed
> 
> Space and noise
> 
> Earache from Mrs
> 
> I suggest this is the new criteria that all grinders be judged against in the future


I always find when it comes to the Mrs that assuring her this will be the "last upgrade" of whichever item for a very long time usually works lol.


----------



## 4515

Charliej said:


> I always find when it comes to the Mrs that assuring her this will be the "last upgrade" of whichever item for a very long time usually works lol.


Unfortunately I've played that card too many times. I now find that buying gifts to coincide with the arrival of new toys works well (for now at least !)

The other option is to buy it for her. Got away with that one with two pinball machines


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Unfortunately I've played that card too many times. I now find that buying gifts to coincide with the arrival of new toys works well (for now at least !)
> 
> The other option is to buy it for her. Got away with that one with two pinball machines


Pinball machines ? Cool - a kiss one ? Bigger than a robur surely!


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> Pinball machines ? Cool - a kiss one ? Bigger than a robur surely!


I have a few which range from

Tasty Samba (1970's electro-mechanical)

Mr & Mrs Pac Man (1980's early electronic - bought for Mrs WD)

No Fear (1990's electronic)

Judge Dredd (1990's electronic)

Roadshow (1990's electronic - bought for Mrs WD)

They do take a bit more space up but I'm allowed to fill this room up - a pic from a few years ago


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> I have a few which range from
> 
> Tasty Samba (1970's electro-mechanical)
> 
> Mr & Mrs Pac Man (1980's early electronic - bought for Mrs WD)
> 
> No Fear (1990's electronic)
> 
> Judge Dredd (1990's electronic)
> 
> Roadshow (1990's electronic - bought for Mrs WD)
> 
> They do take a bit more space up but I'm allowed to fill this room up - a pic from a few years ago


Awesome man , awesome !


----------



## Wobin19

Some good tips there, thanks all!


----------



## Wobin19

coffeechap said:


> yes i make a replacement adjustment collar lever hat is better than the mazzer ones, I sell them at £5 including postage they are much better than the mazzer ones and cost a thrid of the price.


Great, did you get my PM?


----------



## 4085

Must say, having had a couple of Mignons before, and having a Mythos, that I have just bought another Mignon for my other espresso machines to stop having to adjust the big one all the time. Inever cease to be amazed at just hoe good a grind the little one pulls. Sure it clumps a bit, but so what? Clumping etc is a discussion for others to have as to why to not buy a grinder. The taste in the cup is what counts and this is where it delivers!


----------



## Wobin19

Did the sweeper mod last night - I used some plastic card off a photo envelope and it works a treat and took only 10 minutes. Just waiting on the collapsable camera hood now. In the mean time a pastry brush will do. I am still dialling it in as I have started on some new beans now so can't comment on the coffee in the cup yet as i never really nailed the last lot before it ran out. That was bad planning. Pretty sure the Mignon will be for sale in the next week or so.


----------



## Wobin19

Totally agree with you dfk41. I am expecting improvement in the cup, but not got there yet.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Totally agree with you dfk41. I am expecting improvement in the cup, but not got there yet.


You will do, just a little perseverance, when that lovely honey like trickle descends into your cup and you nailed it , it will be worth the time and money. What beans are you using at the moment ?


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks Mrbots2u. Costa Rica, finca San Luis from Londinium, roasted 15th July.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Thanks Mrbots2u. Costa Rica, finca San Luis from Londinium, roasted 15th July.


Ok should be nice, I struggled at first getting to grips with the magnum and hitting the sweet spot so feel the pain. When I did though it was excellent . Keep on truckin man !


----------



## Wobin19

Yum! Totally overdosed on the dark stuff, but have just nailed this one. A very fine drink indeed! I have a 1Kg bag of Raves Jampit after this, so I will be doing a side by side "mini grind off" with that. But honestly, this is probably one of the best espressos I ever achieved...

View attachment 3160


Cheers!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Yum! Totally overdosed on the dark stuff, but have just nailed this one. A very fine drink indeed! I have a 1Kg bag of Raves Jampit after this, so I will be doing a side by side "mini grind off" with that. But honestly, this is probably one of the best espressos I ever achieved...
> 
> View attachment 3160
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Well done man! You will love the jampit I'm sure .


----------



## gman147

Good upgrade there mate. You won't regret it. MSJ is a cracking grinder and will outmatch your Cherub


----------



## Wobin19

Well so far, I have done the camera lens and sweeper mods which are both effective, but to be honest I am still finding the brushing out of the inside of the doser a bit of a faff. When I am making multiple drinks for visitors, I have given up weighing for each dose as its just too time consuming, but seem to still get reasonably consistent results anyhow. I want to live with the SJ a bit longer before I offer up the Eureka Mignon on here. I am pretty sure I am getting better shots in general, but with a new coffee it is difficult to be sure... I will have some time next week to have another go with the Mignon in tandem to remind myself what I was getting before.... All good fun eh?


----------



## coffeechap

absolutley, it is nice to be in the position to try them both side by side. lever will be with you next week...


----------



## Wobin19

Hey Dave, did you find the time to send out that lever on Wednesday? Cheers.


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks! Just read your post!


----------



## gman147

Wobin19 said:


> Well so far, I have done the camera lens and sweeper mods which are both effective, but to be honest I am still finding the brushing out of the inside of the doser a bit of a faff. When I am making multiple drinks for visitors, I have given up weighing for each dose as its just too time consuming, but seem to still get reasonably consistent results anyhow. I want to live with the SJ a bit longer before I offer up the Eureka Mignon on here. I am pretty sure I am getting better shots in general, but with a new coffee it is difficult to be sure... I will have some time next week to have another go with the Mignon in tandem to remind myself what I was getting before.... All good fun eh?


I'll swing over if you want for MSJ help?


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks Poona, very kind. I may not have the best method so could be good.

I have got no problem dialling it in, it's just the doser really and the time involved in getting all the coffee out when single dosing.


----------



## gman147

I single dose each time, even with multiple drinks. (cos I hate waste)

When you free and I'll swing round


----------



## Wobin19

Ok, so I have dialled in the Rave Jampit (a lovely coffee I never tried before, which is highly recommended by others on here) with both the Super Jolly and the Mignon. I have got the same parameters 17.8g in 25 out in 27 seconds with the Cherub and a consistent flush routine.

Here are some pictures I took during the prep for two shots (4 in this post for Mignon and 4 more in next post for SJ). So, grind in the Portafilter; then distributed (needle for clumps with the Mignon and Finger for the SJ); then Tamped; then most importantly the coffee!

First I noticed the SJ grind is more fluffy and so has more volume, whereas the Mignon has some clumps which are easily removed with the obligatory stir with a needle. Tamped, you can see the volume is the same in the portafilter as you would expect with the same weight. The coffee although they look similar are pleasingly different and improved! The only way I can describe it is bigger and more rounded and definitely longer lasting taste in the mouth. I can also detect some kind of saltiness in the coffee which I am not getting with the Mignon.

Does the Wife like this huge new lump in the kitchen compared to the sweet jar-esq Mignon ? NO









Does the SJ take more work and time (Brushing, pumping, pulsing) YES









Does the SJ contribute to a better coffee - YES









Will I be selling the Mignon - YES









Will the wife leave me? No - as long as I keep making her great coffee and I don't spend any more money on this stuff!









Thanks all for wealth of advise on here, it's brilliant.


----------



## Wobin19

Four pics from the SJ:

View attachment 3209
View attachment 3210
View attachment 3211


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool update mate, always great to hear and see people's journey with new equipment etc. Enjoy the SJ!


----------



## Wobin19

One more pic of the kit. I had better stop drinking the SO's now as I am feeling pretty wired...

View attachment 3217


----------



## bimo

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi derf it might not be to your tastes but ill be more than likely disposing of the magnum in the next week , better than an SJ ? Coffee chap what so you think


I'm looking for grinder between Mignon and SJ too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

bimo said:


> I'm looking for grinder between Mignon and SJ too.


Magnum sold a few weeks ago ,check the sales thread . Coffee chap at have some other grinders to offer , try messaging him. He is away Til Friday


----------



## coffeechap

The magnum is a step up from the sj, I have one available and an sj


----------



## bimo

there's a chance to buy a La Cimbali Max grinder of 150 pound.

How about this idea?


----------



## GS11

Wobin19 said:


> View attachment 3217


Hi Wobin interesting read







...how are you getting along with the SJ over the last month. Note you have fitted the sweeper mod.....how do you find the grind retention when single dosing?


----------



## Wobin19

Very little retention now especially after Garydykes suggested dome mod and the collapsable lens hood mod too. Happy days indeed:drink:


----------



## gman147

Those last pics from the SJ? Those are some pretty big clumps if so.. The SJ tends to be almost totally clump free if you thwack it like a boss!!!


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks poona. It was a little clumpy yes, I reckon that was due the burrs not being seasoned. Here is picture I just took of what I am getting now:

View attachment 3637


----------



## GS11

Wobin19 said:


> Thanks poona. It was a little clumpy yes, I reckon that was due the burrs not being seasoned. Here is picture I just took of what I am getting now:
> 
> View attachment 3637


Looking good Wobin:good:

Are you likely to be carrying out any more mods on the SJ or are you happy where it is at the moment?


----------



## GS11

Wobin19 said:


> Thanks poona. It was a little clumpy yes, I reckon that was due the burrs not being seasoned. Here is picture I just took of what I am getting now:
> 
> View attachment 3637


Looking good Wobin:good:

Are you likely to be carrying out any more mods on the SJ or are you happy where it is at the moment?


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks! Not sure if you saw my earlier posts today re the mods... I think I just need to use it now for a bit and see how I get on. I have been happy for some time, but if there is an opportunity to remove the grinds quicker and WITH less retention, I will give it a go.


----------



## gman147

Looks a lot better. New burrs? Official mazzer? Easy to install arent they.


----------



## Wobin19

poona said:


> Looks a lot better. New burrs? Official mazzer? Easy to install arent they.


The burrs have just settled down now I have used it a bit. They were razor sharp when I got it. I did take them out during a good clean out and yes its very easy.


----------



## GS11

poona said:


> Looks a lot better. New burrs? Official mazzer? Easy to install aren't they.


What price can new official Mazzer burrs be purchased for?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

£15-25

13 chars


----------



## coffeechap

G man have you actually got your sj fired up yet?


----------



## GS11

coffeechap said:


> G man have you actually got your sj fired up yet?


Picking up a 2011 timer model locally this weekend:good:

edit: wrong g man


----------



## coffeechap

Sounds promising


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> G man have you actually got your sj fired up yet?


Well not really. I've changed the burrs and given it a good clean. Need to get some duck tape from Robert dyas for the sweeper mod. Held up on that right now!


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> yes i make a replacement adjustment collar lever hat is better than the mazzer ones, I sell them at £5 including postage they are much better than the mazzer ones and cost a thrid of the price.


Dave do you still make these as I'd like to purchase one


----------

